# Raccoon in my palm



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If that were my property I'd keep the tree as is and be rid if the racoon with a live trap and a few kernels of corn and the sooner the better. I firmly believe every racoon on a property is constantly contemplating how to get into the attic of a dwelling where that's available. An attic must resemble a big ole hollow tree.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I would relocate the raccoon by whatever means necessary. That may or may not be legal for you to do where you live.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation as you with a raccoon. Read up on the laws of fur-bearing animals and nuisance animals for your state and see what you can do and how. Some places, like Texas, it's illegal to relocate due to the possibility of rabies. If you don't want to trap it yourself, contact your local animal control and see if they can come set out a trap for you.


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

You might want to have those dry fronds trimmed or light em on fire - that will get rid of the raccoon. :vs_lol:

The trimming might make it a less desirable place to live as he will be more exposed.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

where there is 1 there are many..you probably have a whole family living in that tree...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> where there is 1 there are many..you probably have a whole family living in that tree...


Ayuh,.... I trapped, 'n disposed of 13 in a few weeks summer before last,...

Up here, it's open season on _Vermin_, year round,....


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I threw old dog biscuits on the garage roof..that night a dozen or more raccoons munching out ....


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

We have aluminum flashing on palm trees here, but mainly for rats. Might deter them, if you have a gardener remove the old fronds.

Here's Florida's Fish & Game answer. They will help:
http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/mammals/land/raccoon/

Can't shoot them!


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

The tree is also called a Palmetto Palm which I think is the state tree for S Carolina. Guess what loves to live in them by the thousands - Palmetto bugs aka roaches. I remember cutting one down years ago as a kid. The roaches ran out by the hundreds. 

I would trim those dead fronds.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I trapped, 'n disposed of 13 in a few weeks summer before last,...
> 
> Up here, it's open season on _Vermin_, year round,....


man those are some good eating..soak em in bbq sauce and into the oven...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

WhatRnsdownhill said:


> man those are some good eating..soak em in bbq sauce and into the oven...


Ayuh,.... 'n I bet it tastes just like chicken,..??.....

No thanks, I'll pass on the raccoons, opossums, 'n woodchucks, though I have tried woodchuck, 'n it was close to chicken tastin',...


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I was searching Youtube for a how-to on field dressing a rattle snake and found videos of skinning/cleaning raccoons for eating. I was actually surprised people eat them.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if the raccoon, wood chuck or possum are from the country and all they eat are FRESH food and not from the city areas where they eat rotten junk, they can be very tasty and clean..no disease....no different from rabbit .....


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

r0ckstarr said:


> I was searching Youtube for a how-to on field dressing a rattle snake and found videos of skinning/cleaning raccoons for eating. I was actually surprised people eat them.



People eat everything! Did the OP get their question answered?:wink2:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> People eat everything! Did the OP get their question answered?:wink2:


The OP received a few answers to their question with suggestions regarding trapping, trimming the tree, and contacting local wildlife officials. Have you not read the entire thread? The answers are in many of the first responses. See posts #2 - #10. 

Also note: OP has not posted to this thread since originally starting said thread one month ago.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Please don't misinterpret what I wrote. I love the humor & in fact, some of the answers were from me. I just think it's hilarious what happens to threads


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> Please don't misinterpret what I wrote. I love the humor & in fact, some of the answers were from me. I just think it's hilarious what happens to threads


 I saw you had originally answered the OP, and figured you were just trying to rerail the thread. You quoted me and asked a question. I was just playing along by answering. No misinterpretation. All in fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That palm needs to be trimmed at least twice a year, or he will have more that a **** living up there, snakes and rats like them that way also, someone said it was a Palmetto palm, but it's a Chusan palm native to India, and northern Thailand along with China.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Miamicuse has another question from Sept. about two kinds of roaches. Maybe this is the hideaway. I think raccoons eat bugs when meat isn't available.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Miamicuse has another question from Sept. about two kinds of roaches. Maybe this is the hideaway. I think raccoons eat bugs when meat isn't available.


That was from a different property.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

miamicuse - thanks for coming back!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

miamicuse said:


> That was from a different property.


Any updates on the raccoon?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I called two landscape companies and they came out to give me an estimate on what it would cost to lose the dead palm fronds. One quoted me $500 the other quoted me $650. But both told me they would recommend against cutting those fronds as that "peticoat" is their natural state and if I cut it all off yes the raccoon would be gone but the peticoat will come back in two years and I have to do it again but higher. The issue is once you start cutting them you have to keep cutting them. So they told me it's an easy choice if cutting is $500 and calling a pest control company to come do a catch and release is like $200. The other guy suggest that I get some coyote urine and spray around the border of my yard.

So I haven't done anything yet.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

miamicuse said:


> The other guy suggest that I get some coyote urine and spray around the border of my yard.
> 
> So I haven't done anything yet.


Did the other guy happen to mention if a male or female was easier to catch a sample from ?:biggrin2: Either way we'd sure like a vid of that procedure.:surprise:Just kidding of course.

Just wondering as I've had a few dealings with coyotes in my life and I've found there is no dog on earth that can bite the hand that feeds them as quick as a coyote.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have never used it but it's sold online in either concentrated liquid form or slow release granules.



















I am wondering if this would work...


----------

